# 2008 look 555



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Some question on the 2008 555.

1. Is this the same frame as 2007

2. Is it being made by Look or for Look in Asia.

3. The website says it comes with a HSC 5 SL fork, but the video on the site says it a 
HSC 4 SL fork. Does anybody know?

4. Has anybody rode one (2008) and your imprestions of how it rides.

Thanks and have a nice Turkey day.


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Chas are you out there?


----------

